# Regards from Balakn



## goran (Feb 12, 2009)

mz name is Goran/slo-Era,promotor for responsabille cannabis culture on Balakan region...

Cheers 






Balakn land race


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome to rollitup


nice buds are they yours????

ya might want to look at this thread 
Best bud/plant shot contest


----------



## SketzoH (Feb 12, 2009)

nice bud! 
where is balkan?  lol


----------



## goran (Feb 12, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> welcome to rollitup
> 
> 
> nice buds are they yours????
> ...



yes this are my strains, I don't contest, but I will post some our land race strains
Balkan-ex Yugoslavija- central Europe-Slovenija.Croatia,Serbija,Bosna and Hercegovina,Monte Negro...


----------



## DeweY (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome My Freind


----------



## goran (Feb 12, 2009)

DeweY said:


> Welcome My Freind


Thanks, I now this cannabis comunnity- I am not saw new in the cannabis world. yust passing buy-I was angry-when USA growers tolld me, about crazy prices you have
500$ for Hindu Kush seeds-stupid
good luck to all


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah bring on the bud porn
this is just cos i think its cool i stumbled accross it 

​


----------



## natmoon (Feb 12, 2009)

goran said:


> mz name is Goran/slo-Era,promotor for responsabille cannabis culture on Balakan region...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Lovely lump on a stick there


----------



## heftamga (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Goran & welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## yamin (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi.... 
killer bud.,.... yours??


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

GreenLeaf420 said:


> Welcome to Rollitup.


oy man killer avatar watch that little guy go lol.


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected] I post only pictures, of my plants
btw, are you from south India or...?
good luck to all


----------



## yamin (Feb 13, 2009)

goran said:


> [email protected] I post only pictures, of my plants
> btw, are you from south India or...?
> good luck to all


nice.... im abt 2 start flowering in abt a weak....
i live bang in the center of the country....
ever visited india??


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

yamin said:


> nice.... im abt 2 start flowering in abt a weak....
> i live bang in the center of the country....
> ever visited india??



I didn't visited India yet, but I have some Indian genetic-many my friends do treking ther
I'm Indica lover, only sativa I relay like is India'n Kerala


----------



## yamin (Feb 13, 2009)

goran said:


> I didn't visited India yet, but I have some Indian genetic-many my friends do treking ther
> I'm Indica lover, only sativa I relay like is India'n Kerala


kerala weed was 1 of the best strains v had in this country..... but the govt burnt down 99% of the crops a few years back.... now i dont gt that taste anymore.... 
im a charas/hash lover... not the hash u make there but indian/afgani hash thats rubbed of alive plants


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

yamin said:


> kerala weed was 1 of the best strains v had in this country..... but the govt burnt down 99% of the crops a few years back.... now i dont gt that taste anymore....
> im a charas/hash lover... not the hash u make there but indian/afgani hash thats rubbed of alive plants




I now, about which taste you talk.Heavy smoke sweetearthy taste,narcotic stoned 
I lived,worked in NL with Pakistan friends(coffe shop)hotel about 20years back 
But I prefere to smoke well cured weed-hash not saw 



from Afganistan part of Hindu Kush
If,good give health-I'm planing to go to Kazahsatan,Uzbekistan...this year
Cheers


----------



## yamin (Feb 14, 2009)

goran said:


> I now, about which taste you talk.Heavy smoke sweetearthy taste,narcotic stoned
> I lived,worked in NL with Pakistan friends(coffe shop)hotel about 20years back
> But I prefere to smoke well cured weed-hash not saw
> 
> ...


Heavy smoke sweetearthy taste,narcotic stone... i like the way explain the high.... couldnt do it better....
ive never smoked cronic.... but the hash 4m cronic should b smthing mind blowing..... 
have u ever considered rubbing the plant like v do with these hybrids....


----------



## goran (Feb 14, 2009)

yamin said:


> Heavy smoke sweetearthy taste,narcotic stone... i like the way explain the high.... couldnt do it better....
> ive never smoked cronic.... but the hash 4m cronic should b smthing mind blowing.....
> have u ever considered rubbing the plant like v do with these hybrids....



I do this sometime for couple of yoints,I prefer bublle hash and I go every year to holidays - north Afrika for month...I stay to province for which you can say-that is home of Hashis production...

big part Balkan is region which was under Otoman empire...I am Serb(ortodoks christian) My family/tribe did not wont to take muslim religion... saw they moved to mountains and they become .mountain pirates..but in our culture -they drink much(twice destiletted plum..)
saw we have crazy culture mix...Us You now, we are noughty part of the world.
Growing cannabis sativa was our tradition!
My grandparents also! Everything I learned about growing cannabis, was from my grandfathers.
cheers

chronic is ok ,but nothing special-yust good yelider..Belive me ,you have much better gentic down ther...

Macka Turkey x shit


----------



## yamin (Feb 14, 2009)

bublle hash... what is that?? is this what u get with the straining method???
i live a similar lifestyle... not as grower but as smoker.... its part of my culture to smoke... a very large population of saints smoke weed.... and its socially acceptable to smoke....
i was taught how to boom a chilum by my dad....
its good to know that similar cultures exist....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like you could teach us a few things . Welcome an please post often.


----------

